# First crack at kimchi



## 4meandthem (Nov 30, 2012)

I made kimchi this morning. I am going to make Jap chae and Bulgogi later.

1 head napa cabbage chopped
3 carrots shredded
1 bunch radishes sliced
1/2 head celery sliced on bias
1 bunch green onions sliced on bias 2-3 inches

for the dressing

1 lb gochujang chili paste
3-4 tbs dried korean red pepper ground
3 tsp fish sauce
1-2 tsp soy sauce
3-4 tbs rice vinegar

Mix the dressing ingredients and toss very well with other ingredients


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 30, 2012)

This looks and sounds good 4me, but for a more authentic Kimchi you'll need a ton of fresh garlic and it will have to ferment for a couple of days.  Good stuff.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 30, 2012)

Never heard of kimchi with gochujang in it.  Never heard of it measured by the pound either.  But a pound of gochujang would be pretty overpowering.

And yes, it needs to ferment.  I ferment mine in my basement


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 30, 2012)

Looks great, well done


----------



## 4meandthem (Nov 30, 2012)

I prefer the fresher kimchi to fermented ones. I am not a fan of fermented food for the most part. I took a shot on the chili paste and while the kimchi is somewhat hot it is a little sweet too. I would make it again. We can call it kimchi style salad.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 30, 2012)

I like the sound (and looks) of this, 4Me, will have to give it a try!  Have never made kimchi.  Our local Korean place serves wonderful food, but I don't care for their kimchi.

Love bulgogi too.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 30, 2012)

4meandthem said:


> I prefer the fresher kimchi to fermented ones. I am not a fan of fermented food for the most part. I took a shot on the chili paste and while the kimchi is somewhat hot it is a little sweet too. I would make it again. We can call it kimchi style salad.



You might want to do a search for "mul" (water) kimchi recipes.  They are the light and fresh style kimchi.

We go through a lot of kimchi.  We have a 2 gallon tub in the downstairs fridge.


----------



## Chef Maloney (Nov 30, 2012)

4meandthem said:


> I made kimchi this morning. I am going to make Jap chae and Bulgogi later.
> 
> for the dressing
> 
> ...


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm bumping this because I'm doing Kimchi. No carrots. This is sort of the recipe I'm following. Can't wait to have Kimchi with my poached eggs...

ww.chow.com/recipes/29505-basic-napa-cabbage-kimchi-kimchee


----------



## grumblebee (Aug 1, 2013)

CWS4322 said:


> I'm bumping this because I'm doing Kimchi. No carrots. This is sort of the recipe I'm following. Can't wait to have Kimchi with my poached eggs...
> 
> Basic Napa Cabbage Kimchi (Kimchee) Recipe - CHOW



This is more like the style I make. I always salt the cabbage first and let it sit. 

Kimchi is so fabulous. Love it with noodles or in sandwiches. Good in scrambled eggs too.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 1, 2013)

I put some hot pepper in with it while it is sitting in salt water. I keep tasting it. Do I really have to let the cabbage sit 12-24 hours? I don't know if I can wait that long...


----------



## powerplantop (Aug 1, 2013)

CWS4322 said:


> I put some hot pepper in with it while it is sitting in salt water. I keep tasting it. Do I really have to let the cabbage sit 12-24 hours? I don't know if I can wait that long...



If you are going to eat it right away you do not have to salt it that long. The long salting time helps to preserve the kimchi.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 1, 2013)

Are the salted shrimp those dried ones one gets at the Asian market? I have some of those...do I rehydrate them first?


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 1, 2013)

powerplantop said:


> If you are going to eat it right away you do not have to salt it that long. The long salting time helps to preserve the kimchi.


It probably will be gone by the end of the long weekend (it is a 3-day weekend up here in Canada).


----------



## powerplantop (Aug 1, 2013)

CWS4322 said:


> Are the salted shrimp those dried ones one gets at the Asian market? I have some of those...do I rehydrate them first?



For kimchi recipes usually when they talk about salted shrimp they are talking about very small shrimp in a very salty brine.

They look like this


----------



## powerplantop (Aug 1, 2013)

CWS4322 said:


> It probably will be gone by the end of the long weekend (it is a 3-day weekend up here in Canada).



Then you do not need a long time in the salt. Only an hour or two will be fine.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 1, 2013)

The kimchi turned out fantastic. I wonder how I lived this long without it (I've made it a few times now, but only within the last 1-2 years). If you haven't tried kimchi--you need to try it at least once (after that, I think you'll be hooked).


----------



## jennyema (Aug 1, 2013)

I was going to make a radish kimchi on Saturday but probably won't have the time... :-(

I am going to make the kimchi- gochujang sauce recipe for burgers that was in the August Bon Apetit with the kimchi I have in the fridge, though.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 9, 2013)

Has anyone canned kimchi? We make sauerkraut, am thinking we could make kimchi...but can we can it like sauerkraut?


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 9, 2013)

CWS4322 said:


> Has anyone canned kimchi? We make sauerkraut, am thinking we could make kimchi...but can we can it like sauerkraut?



I would think so, why not?  Any high acid vegetable mix would probably work.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 17, 2013)

CWS4322 said:


> The kimchi turned out fantastic. I wonder how I lived this long without it (I've made it a few times now, but only within the last 1-2 years). If you haven't tried kimchi--you need to try it at least once (after that, I think you'll be hooked).



Great to hear it turned out well CWS


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 20, 2013)

I'm going to try canning a small batch of Kimchi this week. The cabbage are doing well in the garden. If I can get the 60+ ears of corn in the freezer, plus the 25 lb of pole beans, and the 16 qts of pickles put up, I should have time to do some Kimchi before I have to go back to the farm and pick more beans, corn, and zucchini...wish the tomatoes would ripen--maybe the warm weather this week will help...I just haven't figured out what to do with all the zucchini...chicken feed? No, I don't do zucchini bread, cake, or muffins.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 22, 2013)

Well, the Kimchi is fermenting. I rather doubt it will make it into canning jars (not a large enough batch and I have to sample it daily). It is tasting darned good. Love Kimchi.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 22, 2013)

Re the zucchini,  here's a link to some possibilities. I bought her book and I really like it. 
http://foodinjars.com/2012/08/six-ways-to-preserve-zucchini/


----------



## CWS4322 (Sep 1, 2013)

My kimchi has yet to make it to the canner. I made another batch yesterday. It is fermenting and tastes darned good. I added a little anchovie paste this time and more liquid. It was a bit drier than I like (the last batch). I really like to peel and seed a cucumber and use the cucumber as the "delivery device" for the kimchi (pack the kimchi in the "boat").


----------



## jennyema (Sep 1, 2013)

Make some zucchini kimchi!


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 1, 2013)

jennyema said:


> Make some zucchini kimchi!



That's a great idea, then surely you'll have enough to can, CWS!


----------

